Ask HN: Anyone reading “Fall”, latest book from Neil Stephenson? - matt_the_bass
======
Cheyana
Personally, I just started Gibson’s Agency today. I gave up on Stephenson and
his world-building years ago. Not knocking it mind you, as he still has his
fans, but I just find that Gibson’s character driven stuff with a direct focus
on story keeps me more interested.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks for the suggestion. I just placed a hold on the first of that series.

~~~
Cheyana
Word of warning on The Peripheral, it's quite a plot to wrap your head around
at first, as is usual with time-related stuff, but once you get rolling with
it you won't put it down. It's typical Gibson, which I love.

And Agency reads like a hot knife through butter. I can't wait to see how he
wraps it up in the third one, if that's what he's going for.

------
matt_the_bass
I just started it a few days ago. I’m really enjoying it. I thought
cryptonomicon was his best work since it raised a lot of interesting societal
questions “what’s the role of government if it can’t tax you (because all
transactions are secure and anonymous)”? This new one seems to raise some new
ones.

------
jki275
I read it last year. Stephenson is one of my favorite authors.

It drags at the end, Stephenson writes great books, but he's never figured out
how to end one.

